# Help/Advice?



## tennesseejed (Sep 22, 2016)

Hey all, new here. Love the forums though, been reading em for about a month before i joined up.

Anyways, I had a girlfriend, we shared out first travel experiences together last year. Had great times and rough ones. We ended up stranded in CO and it started to get cold as fuck, headed back to my home state to regroup. I had to kick her out due to drunkenness. After returning to her home state in new england, she began to shoot heroin and sleep with random people, manipulating people for things she wanted (not just drugs.)

Anywho, she ended up in a rehab near Portland, Oregon, then left, and is living on the streets there last I knew. Phone has been off for a few weeks. Last I heard from her, she told me all this shit (Never knew she was sleeping around for her own gain) the whole time. Said she was around portland, and not even back on heroin, just sleeping with strangers for drugs, shelter, food, whatever, but that she still loved me. Now i LOVE this girl to death. Been housed up working my ass off to help her, then i get this news a few weeks ago, and her phone has been off since...

I love her so I want to help, but I also have trust issues now and am scared to help her, even if i could go find her without any contact info. (Phone's been off for weeks.) Any advice? Was with her for almost 4 years...

Feel like i'm beating a dead horse because i've been thinking about this for weeks and pretty much concluded I should move on.

Any advice? Any and all is welcome.

Newcomer to STP...

-TJ

P.S. Any other inquires are welcome and will be answered, also have a video of her that was shot in Manitou Springs, CO by a news interviewer last year, if anyone thinks they've seen her recently.... Her name's Laura.

EDIT: i'm in the video too heheheh. With our puppy (which she gave up after going home due to inability to take care of said dog.)


----------



## spectacular (Sep 22, 2016)

She sounds like someone who is not suited to long term relationships and that's ok. If she loves you maybe tell her we can keep in touch but your behavior doesn't fit into what I'm looking for in a long term partnership right now... let me know if you're ever off the drugs and sex w random ppl and can show me you want to make it work with me. Then maybe we can meet up and take it from there.


----------



## MilkaNoobie (Sep 22, 2016)

I agree with bizzolizzo this one


----------



## tennesseejed (Sep 22, 2016)

bizzolizzo said:


> She sounds like someone who is not suited to long term relationships and that's ok. If she loves you maybe tell her we can keep in touch but your behavior doesn't fit into what I'm looking for in a long term partnership right now... let me know if you're ever off the drugs and sex w random ppl and can show me you want to make it work with me. Then maybe we can meet up and take it from there.




I completely agree that it is not at all healthy, in fact, i'm so repulsed by her choices that I don't even think i could give it another shot. Just going to give it some time to heal up.


----------



## tennesseejed (Sep 22, 2016)

I do hope she's okay though. Some people are just messed up and know not what they do. Regardless of my avoidance, hope things are going well for her.


----------



## roguetrader (Sep 27, 2016)

I'd stick to your decision to move on otherwise you're just in for a whole lotta pain and heartache.... unfortunately people rarely seem to change and back on the streets in Portland is back on the dope whatever she told you on the phone...

Sent from my XT1039 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------

